# Doodlebugs



## bricycle (Oct 8, 2018)

Anyone have any spare parts laying around?



106


----------



## bricycle (Dec 19, 2018)

bump


----------



## Gordon (Dec 19, 2018)

Unfortunately you are too late, everything I had is gone. NP's, frames, tires, wheels, etc. I'll keep my eyes open though - you never know.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 19, 2018)

Crassly???


----------



## Gordon (Dec 20, 2018)

Yup, Crassly. Actually it is a shortened version of Crasslybradratpoop, which was my nickname when I was in Africa in the Peace Corps in the early 1970's.
I think because we had so many Gambles Hardware stores out here there were a lot of Doodlebugs around.


----------



## koolwhizzer (Dec 23, 2018)

bricycle said:


> Anyone have any spare parts laying around?
> 
> 
> 
> 106



Hi There.  I have a doodlebug frame, fork, handlebars, foot rest, both front and rear wheels and tires etc.  Pretty much everything to build a doodlebug minus engine and seat.  Thanking of selling the entire lot.  Let me know if you are interested.  Its been powdercoated a few years back and never assembled.  
Al


----------

